# Canadian Martial Art School Reviews?



## Tonnerre1805 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello,

New to the forum/community here and the reason I joined was primarily to find a good source of reviews for martial art schools around Canada (specifically in/around the Toronto, Ontario area).

Aside from doing a google search for a specific school, does anyone know of a "collection" of reviews, more so an area like this forum that specializes in reviews ?

Regards

Ps, i'm trying to find a well reviewed school that is still taught by the native of that region (ie, a Japanese art = Japanese native, etc).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2018)

No reviews I know of but in Toronto you have Wu style Taijiquan being taught by Eddie Wu (Chinese). And Systema being taught by Vladimir Vasiliev (Russian) as well as several other styles being taught by folks that are natives of the country the art itself comes from


----------



## Billy02 (Jun 8, 2018)

The best martial arts gyms in Toronto is where you need to go if you want to train like a UFC fighter, get into Jiu Jitsu, karate or Muay Thai. This is where you can learn skills for self-defence and fighting techniques from across the world.

Few Names Are:

Siam No. 1Muay Thai
Toronto BJJ
Elite Martial Arts
Axe Capoeira


----------



## Tonnerre1805 (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you both for your replies.

I'm specifically interested in getting into Judo. 
(I dabbled on and off with both Judo and BJJ throughout my life) 
I like the historical culture behind Judo (BJJ has it as well of course) but for some reason I'm just more drawn to Judo... (being able to throw someone from a standing position is a plus)

Secondly if for some reason I change my mind, I'd be looking into a good boxing school. (nothing competitive)


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 8, 2018)

Facebook and Google?  It's hard to not find reviews for a place when searching nowadays...


----------



## frank raud (Jun 8, 2018)

Tonnerre1805 said:


> Thank you both for your replies.
> 
> I'm specifically interested in getting into Judo.
> (I dabbled on and off with both Judo and BJJ throughout my life)
> ...


Japanese Canadian Cultural Centre -


----------



## frank raud (Jun 9, 2018)

Tonnerre1805 said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the forum/community here and the reason I joined was primarily to find a good source of reviews for martial art schools around Canada (specifically in/around the Toronto, Ontario area).
> 
> ...


Curious, are you looking for a school run by an immigrant from the region(Japan as an example), or would a Canadian of that heritage be Ok?


----------

